# HijackThis



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Has anybody seen or tried this yet? It is on http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/ :

HijackThis 1.91 : A first of it's kind, general browser hijacker detector and removal tool. Merijn is continually updating HijackThis, to stay abreast of this ever expanding exploit that takes over your prefered Home page and Search features. HijackThis includes a copy of StartupList v1.51, that can be run from the HijackThis interface. Updated January 16th, 2003


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Yes, we use it a lot! 

You can see it at work here:

http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=2447&hl=hijack+this

or here:

http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=2308&hl=hijack+this


----------

